# Dark Side Of The "force"



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Show us your pvd's! I am a real sucker for pvd watches, some like them and some hate them.If DaveE is reading please post some more pics of that superb pvd Squale!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This MWC is pretty much at the bottom of the food chain, in the PVD world.










Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This is the only pvd I own. A Kronos.


----------

